

FTC sides with Tesla, says it should be allowed to sell directly to consumers - MBCook
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/04/ftc-sides-with-tesla-says-it-should-be-allowed-to-sell-directly-to-consumers/

======
hashtag
The ArsTechnica title is misleading. The FTC post they link to specifically
claims it's the opinion of three employees and does not represent the FTC
itself.

That said, I agree Tesla should be allowed to sell directly.

